
PowerPC G3 and 7400 G4 appear resistant to Spectre - em3rgent0rdr
http://tenfourfox.blogspot.com/2018/01/actual-field-testing-of-spectre-on.html
======
ogdoad
Apparently so does the ZX80, being almost equally obsolete.

